# Looking for a pup... help needed please!



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I think we've pretty much decided that a young pup is the way to go for us. (Open to an older pup 6 months or so and under, too, as long as it was well-socialized with kids, adults, dogs, and places, and started on housetraining, etc.) Looking for either a mini, a klein/moyen, or _small _standard, with strong preference to an oversized mini or klein. I prefer a female, but I'm really open. I do have my preferences to color, but honestly they pale in comparison to finding the temperament I'm looking for. In other words, if (when!) I find the temperament I'm looking for, I don't much care what color or sex the pup is. 

We live in NY, near NJ, and driving distance to CT. I would *much* prefer be able to meet the pup in person (though I'll be relying on a breeder's assessment of which one best fits what I'm looking for!), but am open to a shipping-type deal as long as the breeder was SUPER good at understanding what I want and picking out the pup that matches that (rather than the "oh they're all sweet and loving and will be whatever you make of them!").

Anyone have suggestions on who has a litter now or will relatively soon, who's good, etc, and who is in this area, (but again - not absolutely necessary to be close, but preferred)? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

WinterLily:
I am a breeder of standard poodles.
I know of an excellent line of miniature poodles in the Ontario (Toronto) area and own one of her breeding a miniature female named Salsa who produced beautiful puppies last year. The temperaments were also literally sublime.
My miniature female's mother has had a litter of black puppies which are now 11 weeks old.

I will vouch for the breeder, her name is Nancy Musters and she owns the female who produced my mini girl Salsa.

My sister also wanted a mini poodle (black). She lives in Austin Texas (I live in Montreal, Canada) and she is currently in contact with Nancy and will be purchasing one of the black puppies 11 weeks old and is shipping him to Texas shortly.

I highly recommend this line of poodles as I know their temperaments and also testing results (Optigen PRA (DNA) and hip scores).

If you wish I can put you in contact with the breeder, she has one black male puppy 11 weeks old for sale with wonderful temperament and great lineage.

You can contact me at Standard Poodle Breeders in Montreal Quebec Ormar Standard Poodles


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> WinterLily:
> I am a breeder of standard poodles.
> I know of an excellent line of miniature poodles in the Ontario (Toronto) area and own one of her breeding a miniature female named Salsa who produced beautiful puppies last year. The temperaments were also literally sublime.
> My miniature female's mother has had a litter of black puppies which are now 11 weeks old.
> ...


love your website and your poodles! I think it is most important to raise them in the home. ginger was not in the breeders home but in a barn with her mother and siblings - they brought her and another pup for me to see when I came there - I did not know anything about buying a puppy then.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Winterlily said:


> Well, I think we've pretty much decided that a young pup is the way to go for us. (Open to an older pup 6 months or so and under, too, as long as it was well-socialized with kids, adults, dogs, and places, and started on housetraining, etc.) Looking for either a mini, a klein/moyen, or _small _standard, with strong preference to an oversized mini or klein. I prefer a female, but I'm really open. I do have my preferences to color, but honestly they pale in comparison to finding the temperament I'm looking for. In other words, if (when!) I find the temperament I'm looking for, I don't much care what color or sex the pup is.
> 
> We live in NY, near NJ, and driving distance to CT. I would *much* prefer be able to meet the pup in person (though I'll be relying on a breeder's assessment of which one best fits what I'm looking for!), but am open to a shipping-type deal as long as the breeder was SUPER good at understanding what I want and picking out the pup that matches that (rather than the "oh they're all sweet and loving and will be whatever you make of them!").
> 
> ...


Winterlily where are you in NY - I am in the Catskill Mountains near Albany - used to live in Rockland County.


----------



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys - realized I never said *what* temperament/personality I was looking for in case it matters. I'm looking for a calm pup, easy-going, fairly laid-back, "easy", and absolutely sweet, a pleaser, and the "lover" of the litter. 

Whitepoodles: I will contact you! Thank you!

Pamela - I'm about 1 - 1 1/2 hours (south) of you - not bad at all. Will PM with exact!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pamela said:


> love your website and your poodles! I think it is most important to raise them in the home. ginger was not in the breeders home but in a barn with her mother and siblings - they brought her and another pup for me to see when I came there - I did not know anything about buying a puppy then.


Pamela: 

Thanks for the kind comments. Appreciate it.

So sad when dogs are born and raised in barns or kennels as opposed to a home with all its amenities and comforts. 
To some breeders dogs are merely seleable beings, while to other breeders they are their companions and babies.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winterlily said:


> Hi guys - realized I never said *what* temperament/personality I was looking for in case it matters. I'm looking for a calm pup, easy-going, fairly laid-back, "easy", and absolutely sweet, a pleaser, and the "lover" of the litter.
> 
> Whitepoodles: I will contact you! Thank you!
> 
> Pamela - I'm about 1 - 1 1/2 hours (south) of you - not bad at all. Will PM with exact!


Winterlily:

I would be glad to help you and answer your questions. Nancy is very reputable and loves her dogs. She breeds 1-2 litters per year and home raises her dogs. They are socialized with children as Nancy has a grandchild.

Temperament and health go hand in hand when one seeks to purchase a sound puppy. So temperament is very important.

I own the daughter of the female whose pups are for sale. Nancy is left with two black boys. My sister in Austin Tx is getting one of these boys, and if you wish there is only one left. They are I believe 10 or 11 weeks old.

You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

Whitepoodles, e-mail sent! As I said there, I can't believe I'd be so lucky as to find the exact personality I'm looking for in the last remaining pup, but boy if it happened, talk about meant to be! :nod:

In the meantime, until I get to speak to her and just in case she feels he's not what I'm looking for, if anyone else knows of pups, please do let me know. Thanks!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Young blue female*

Kadie Bonds has a 6 month old blue female standard - she's going to be too small for the ring- she is thinking 30 - 35 pounds. Spay contract only.

Parents of course have all their health testing and the pup is out of well known CH lines.

Kadie is in Houston. And I haven't talked to her in about a week. I am assuming the pup is still available.

[email protected]


Good Luck.


Tabatha


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winterlily said:


> Whitepoodles, e-mail sent! As I said there, I can't believe I'd be so lucky as to find the exact personality I'm looking for in the last remaining pup, but boy if it happened, talk about meant to be! :nod:
> 
> In the meantime, until I get to speak to her and just in case she feels he's not what I'm looking for, if anyone else knows of pups, please do let me know. Thanks!


Winterlily:

I have no doubt you will love the mini pup. The line is healthy and they produce not only intelligent minis but also great dispositions.
I am very happy with the line , I have a mini out of it myself who is going to be my foundation bitch upon which I will be building my miniature line in future.
Nancy is shipping the black boy to my sister sometime this week. 
I like and always prefer to refer prospective clients to breeders with whom I am familiar and know how they breed and raise their puppies. 
I also prefer to have a puppy which is not older than 3 months so that I can train him/her as I wish, and according to what feels comfortable for me.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winterlily:
This is my girl Salsa who is the daughter of Lordy who is the dam of the 2 black mini puppies.

Salsa is lying on the carpet in the hallway of our house waiting to deliver her litter of 6 puppies last year.

Out of this litter 3 puppies have finished their championship and the pick of litter male went on to win multiple Best Puppy In Show and 11 Group placements here which put him right on top of the map in minis in Cda.
He did very well it was a stunning litter.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Another place you might look is Cabryn poodles (Carolyn O'Rourke and Nola Mahoney) in New Jersey. She breeds some beautiful dogs; I almost bought one from Nola a couple years ago but ended up with Casey, from Palman Poodles in Toronto, instead.

Cabryn Champions Page

Be sure to watch the video of Silver King Pin, who is winning all over Europe. He is owned by a woman in Italy.

Cabryn Poodles is in Cherry Hill, NJ, probably an easy drive for you.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Aaaawwww ...Look at little Salsa. 

She is adorable! What a beautiful mini :smile:.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I love Duenna poodles too!
If I had the opportunity to get a mini from Nancy I wouldn't hesitate!!

Ora:
Salsa is gorgeous!! Even in the throws of labour XD


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> Aaaawwww ...Look at little Salsa.
> 
> She is adorable! What a beautiful mini :smile:.


Pudel luv:

She is stunning not only is she super beautiful but also has a temperament everyone falls in love with when they meet her. I cant tell you how many times clients who came to my house looking for a standard wanted to leave my house with her and Cole.. LOLOL
She certainly makes an impression on everyone.

I am very fortunate to have a Duenna Miniature poodle in my house. I have been looking at minis now for 3 years and Salsa is the one I chose to start my miniature line with. I feel I will build a great future of miniatures on this little bitch. You should see how gorgeous her son "Atom" is and very well recognized in Cda. He will also finish his U.S. title. He finished his Can. Ch. in 1 weekend with multiple BPIG and Group Placements and BPIS wins.
I am VERY fussy when it comes to beauty and temperament, they must go hand in hand.. SO many minis I meet have skittish temperaments, are submissive urinators and unfriendly or the other way around too hyper and frenzied.. Salsa is so different and so with it. Just love her and her line.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> I love Duenna poodles too!
> If I had the opportunity to get a mini from Nancy I wouldn't hesitate!!
> 
> Ora:
> Salsa is gorgeous!! Even in the throws of labour XD


Keith:
Thank you.. and she knows it... She has me twisted on her little paw.. LOL


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

as a beautiful little girl poodle should, Ora!! LOL!!!


----------



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

Just updates: I have various calls and e-mails in and awaiting responses! 

(And Whitepoodles - Salsa is lovely!!)


----------



## Duennapoodles (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
Can you give me a call as I did not get your phone number.
Thanks
nancy


----------



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

Nancy - PM sent!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*NJ breeder*

I recently got a brown mini from Nola Mahoney (Cabryn poodles) and he is wonderful. His name is Jazz and there is a picture of him under "First Groom" post. They are wonderful breeders and the only one I found close to me in NJ.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

all that jazz said:


> I recently got a brown mini from Nola Mahoney (Cabryn poodles) and he is wonderful. His name is Jazz and there is a picture of him under "First Groom" post. They are wonderful breeders and the only one I found close to me in NJ.


OHH!!! that's wonderful! I am so glad you found a baby close to you! can't wait to look at his pix!
pam


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

all that jazz said:


> I recently got a brown mini from Nola Mahoney (Cabryn poodles) and he is wonderful. His name is Jazz and there is a picture of him under "First Groom" post. They are wonderful breeders and the only one I found close to me in NJ.


I can't find your 'first groom' post - where did you post it? I want to see hm! lol


----------



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks so much, All That Jazz. I keep reading conflicting things about Cabryn - some LOVE them, some say stay farrr away, so haven't done anything in that direction at all.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Winterlily said:


> Thanks so much, All That Jazz. I keep reading conflicting things about Cabryn - some LOVE them, some say stay farrr away, so haven't done anything in that direction at all.


I misunderstood the postings - I thought Winterlily got a pup - but congrats to you All that Jazz! Now maybe I can find the pix! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

duh - I still can't find Jazz's pix!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh I found him! He is gorgeous!!!!! Winterlily have you seen his pix? what a beautiful dog!


----------



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes! He sure is lovely! Most of Cabryn's dogs that I've seen are lovely to look at - that's for sure.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*cabryn*

Winterlily what did you hear bad? What would make someone say stay far away?


----------



## Winterlily (Oct 13, 2010)

There's a lot of threads on here with both good and bad. If you do a search for the kennel name you can pick through the threads.  Seems like some people really really love her and her dogs and are thrilled, and others have had really bad experiences and felt, among other things, there were *way* too many litters on the ground at once. It's kind of who do you believe - the people with great things to say or those with not great things to say. I kind of feel that there are enough breeders out there with all or very nearly all positive "reviews" that I don't really want to take a chance with one that doesn't fall into that category.


----------

